# Ghetto MV



## leafminer (Mar 6, 2010)

Busy today constructing a big ghetto reflector out of eggshell board and foil. I'll have to test it outside for a while before I dare hang it in the greenhouse in case it bursts into flames with the 450W lamp ...
Basically I have had enough of overcast days slowing my harvest down and decided to hit the plants with the mercury vapour lamp  for a few hours at least. I'll put a photo of it in action when it's working.


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Love to see it miner! What's the demensions?


----------



## leafminer (Mar 6, 2010)

Here you go!
Tomorrow I am going to install a mounting bracket (metal) and some reinforcing, and do the wiring. Then I should be ready.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2010)

MV arent good to grow with, also very hot. cool homemade reflector though.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 6, 2010)

Howdy leaf, did you ever see that movie about the old ladies growing weed in a greenhouse and lit up the sky? Killer movie. I can't remember the name, something about a green thumb. Kind of on topic, lol


----------



## leafminer (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha! Thanks Benny. No I've not heard of that one. But I think white light will be a bit more innocent than a flood of HPS.

Growdude, I know MV is crap. My bad for having bought it. But right now I don't have anything else that can put out that many lumens that's not already in use. I've got a background of around 2.5K L/ft from the sky, I just need say another 3K per ft and I'm in the ballpark. I am only using this for 1 plant - it's about 2x2 square - so that should do it. Just for rainy days.


----------



## DonJones (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the main complaint about MV is that it has way too much UV light even more so than the lumen output.   Also, overcast days still let a lot of the UV through so you may be giving them a double whammy..


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2010)

:shocked: High temps and cardboard is a bad combination:ignore:


----------



## leafminer (Mar 8, 2010)

It's OK Duck, I have a fire extinguisher handy ...
I am going to be watching it pretty carefully. I dont want the greenhouse bursting into flames... actually I do need to buy some reflectors.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 8, 2010)

*looks alot like the one i built miner... 
Mylar.. you need to cover it with mylar.. it will dispence alot of the heat..
i had a peice of mylar in the oven at 350F and didnt show any signs of shrinking or melting..
but the cardboard may get warm.. my sheet metal version.. dosnt even get warm... which is nice.. carry on my friend.. lets see how she looks in the green house.. lol
LH *


----------



## leafminer (Mar 8, 2010)

No it's not!
It's my big ghetto bulb!


----------

